# Home Made Wine Rack



## Duster

I am relatively new to this addicting hobby but already far enough along that I am tired of hearing from the misses that I have bottles laying all over the counters. I have priced several wine racks (90+) bottles and holly cow! I am left with two choices, either drink more and faster or make my own rack. Giving the cost of a devoice lawyer I have opted for the later of the two. I was thinking about using 3.5" PVC, gluing about 6" lengths together with epoxy from work to make kinda like a honey comb shape, then painting the whole assembly black. If I want to get fancy I even thought about putting some sort of 1x8 frame work around the whole thing.
Has anybody tried this before? 
any suggestions?


----------



## Runningwolf

If you're a member check Sam's Club on line. You can get a very nice rack for around $80.00 and another $23.00 for shipping. They are not available in the stores. Many of us use them and for about $100 your getting the most out of your money.


----------



## Wade E

I have never seen this done with PVC pipe but I have seen this done with the Terra Cotta Wine Tiles. Check out the link below.
http://www.superiorclay.com/winerack.php


----------



## Minnesotamaker

If money is tight, you can make my Skid Row Wine Rack for next to nothing.
Recycled materials, a few tools, and some nails is all you'll need to build them.
SKID ROW WINE RACK


----------



## Runningwolf

Lon, I was wondering how long before you showed up with this. This was the first thing I thought of also.


----------



## tomije87

Wade E said:


> I have never seen this done with PVC pipe but I have seen this done with the Terra Cotta Wine Tiles. Check out the link below.
> http://www.superiorclay.com/winerack.php



seems like a pretty inefficient use of space, no?


----------



## Duster

Thanks to all for the Ideas


----------



## sly22guy

Love it Lon! Def be alot faster & Cheaper! I drive by a place that always sets out free skids every week or so, ill have to start collecting them!


----------



## xanxer82

tomije87 said:


> seems like a pretty inefficient use of space, no?



Those tiles are great. I would love to use those when me and kat finally buy a place.


----------



## Wade E

tomije87 said:


> seems like a pretty inefficient use of space, no?



A little bit but very classy IMO.


----------



## sly22guy

Just was at the liquor store yesterday and they have Plastic Honeycomb bottle racks I wound mind finding some of them should be pretty inexpensive.


----------

